# طائرات جد غريبة



## شيراد الجزائر (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
قد يستغرب البعض من الصور الآتية . . . لكن الحقيقة تقول أن كل ما سترونه يطير! 

لاتعيلق . . . تابعوا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 فبراير 2009)

فعلا طائرات غريبة


شكرا على الصور


----------



## جاسر (17 فبراير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

رائــــع, يستحق التقييم 

تحاايااي


----------



## alileith (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حلوة عاشت ايديك


----------



## 1_hamzeh (20 فبراير 2009)

والله يا اخي عن جد شيء غريب ما في ذوق في التصاميم


----------



## fullbank (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل والرائع جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي جدا على الصور الرائعة .


----------



## zibara (27 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعة شكراً لك أخ شيراد
و كما يقال الضرورات تبيح المحظورات
تحياتي


----------



## شفق الصباح (28 فبراير 2009)

شكراً علي الصور
و


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (28 فبراير 2009)

جميل .. رائع .. غريب..شكرا


----------



## بن عاطف (4 مارس 2009)

اخي شيراد الف الف شكر على هذه الصور الرائعة والتي اتى بها شخص رائع جدا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــرا ع الصور الممتعة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 مارس 2009)

*اري انك من هواه الفوتوشوب اخي شيراد  
صـــور رائعه و غريبه فعلا  *


----------



## م.عمار الملا (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم الصور اكثر من رائعة:56:


----------



## Alinajeeb (7 مارس 2009)

صور رائعة رغم انني فعلا مستغرب


----------



## xpodx (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم شكرااااااااااا


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم الصور غريبة وعجيبة شكرا لك مرة اخرى موضوع مميز وراقي


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------



## السمهر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

وااااااااااااااووووووو مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً علي الصور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (25 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم طائرات غريبة
والاغرب في الامر
كيف تقلع هذه الطائرات من مدارجها
كان مشروع تخرجي هو Air Craft System
واضطررنا وقتها ان نقوم بتصميم مجسم الطائرة لتقلع بالنظام
ولا انكر صعوبة التصميم والحسابات
فكيف بطائرات في هذه الاشكال كيف كان يفكر مصمميها
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## احلى مهندس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور الرائعة 

تحياتي


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا صور غريبة فعلا


----------



## dreams1804 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## هاني التميمي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الصراحه اشكال جدا غريبه ولولا ثقتنا فيك كان قلنا انها اشكال وهميه 

مشكور


----------



## مصعب الهويدي (24 فبراير 2010)

طائرات رائعة وجميلة بس انا واثق ما في مهندس تصاميم لهذه الطائرات ( ومشكور جزيل الشكر )


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعيد ب (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## نبراس طالب (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور لاتسويه بعد


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

الصور جميله جدا ونريد المزيد


----------



## اكرم تويج (12 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## yahya_mansour (18 مارس 2010)

فعلا غريبة ... وجزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصور


----------



## nimmmo3 (19 يوليو 2010)

الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الصور دى تدل على مدى تطور صناعة الطائرات فى الغرب عقبالنا


----------

